# How To Check If Your Car Plate Number Is Original



## mrsam (Mar 30, 2016)

Research has revealed a shocking revelation that at least 4 out of every 10 cars you see on the road with Lagos and Abuja plate numbers are fake. To determine the authenticity of your car plate number, follow these simple steps...







1. Go to www.nvisng.org/numberplateverification.aspx

2. Enter your number in the space provided. Eg "ABC863AP

3. Click on verify button. Then an information will be displayed below the button. Because FRSC did not want the general public to see the full details of the registration, you will only see the name of your car and the date of registration.

*Note*
Verify your car first and sort yourself out with the FRSC before you even proceed to police for tinted permit because you might have problems with them if they find out first. Also, note that this verification is only applicable to the number plates with this formats *ABC123AB not AB123 ABC.*


----------



## Olalekan 1978 (May 27, 2019)

APP320FT


----------



## MichaelAf (May 27, 2019)

Samguine said:


> Research has revealed a shocking revelation that at least 4 out of every 10 cars you see on the road with Lagos and Abuja plate numbers are fake. To determine the authenticity of your car plate number, follow these simple steps...
> 
> View attachment 76168
> 
> ...


Why are we finding it difficult to verify the new FRSC plate numbers these days? I want to believe that some unscrupulous elements in the system have manipulated the site to make it impossible for Nigerians to detect all their sharp practices as many fake numbers has been detected through this verification platform. Before now, it doesn't take more than 5mins to verify any plate number but now, when you search, it will simply show "404 Not found "!


----------

